

How to Boost Clearwire’s or any 4G WiMax Signal - ladeniran
http://theoryreport.com/technology/how-to-boost-clearwires-4g-wimax-signal.html

======
smallegan
"You should start receiving better signals right away."

Seems like this fails to mention that you probably need to point it in the
right direction..

~~~
ladeniran
Thanks for pointing this out.

